# RGB Header nachrüsten



## SpecialSpectre (28. Dezember 2017)

*RGB Header nachrüsten*

Guten Abend,
vor ca 1,5 Jahren habe ich mir das MB zugelegt:
Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P
Nun wollte ich eine RGB-Beleuchtung vom Gehäuse anschließen und merkte, dass das Board keinen Anschluss besitzt.

Ist es möglich einen Anschluss dazu umzuwandeln ?
Zum Beispiel durch einen Adapter ?


----------



## tobse2056 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RGB Header nachrüsten*

ohne zu wissen welches Gehäuse du hast, aber ich gehe mal von einen RGB Header aus ,

XSPC RGB SATA Controller Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SpecialSpectre (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RGB Header nachrüsten*

Ich besitze das bei quiet ! DARK Base 700
be quiet! Dark Base 700 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Kann man die RGB Beleuchtung vom Gehäuse dann über eine Software steuern ? Also obwohl dazwischen schon die Lüfter und RGB Steuerung sitzt ?

Und danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## tobse2056 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RGB Header nachrüsten*

Bei dem von mir geposteten Controller kannst du nur am Controller selbst die Einstellungen vornehmen.

Wenn du über eine Software steuern möchtest dann brauchst eher sowas
aqua computer farbwerk USB - aquabus Variante

Allerdings ich kenne mit damit nicht aus, aber vielleicht findet sich ja wer .


----------

